# G0704 mill   Yes or no



## Leggman (Feb 1, 2015)

I am looking at buying a G 0704 mill for my first mill. I already have a g4000 lathe and use it all the time but have been wanting a mill for years. I know I can get a older bridgeport style for about the same money but there are issues with size, three phase, etc.
This is just a hobby and not my payday.
Please offer any advice pro or con. I'm all ears.
Thanks  Dave


----------



## kizmit99 (Feb 1, 2015)

Leggman said:


> I am looking at buying a G 0704 mill for my first mill. I already have a g4000 lathe and use it all the time but have been wanting a mill for years. I know I can get a older bridgeport style for about the same money but there are issues with size, three phase, etc.
> This is just a hobby and not my payday.
> Please offer any advice pro or con. I'm all ears.
> Thanks  Dave



I've had mine for about a year and a half - It's definitely not a bridgeport, but I've been very happy with it.


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've had mine for a couple of years and am definitely happy with it.  

Here's a site to checkout .  Some neat stuff.   

Google "Hoss Machine" and go to his g0704 page. Some neat stuff.

  Ron


----------



## MarkStephen (Feb 2, 2015)

His site is simply www.g0704.com. easy to remember, that one. 

Mark


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 2, 2015)

I have had my G0704 ever scence thay came out. Mine came frome the third batch in the us. I have been verry happy with t as well. It has done everything I needed. Just work in it's limmits.


----------



## Dan_S (Feb 2, 2015)

Leggman said:


> I am looking at buying a G 0704 mill for my first mill. I already have a g4000 lathe and use it all the time but have been wanting a mill for years. I know I can get a older bridgeport style for about the same money but there are issues with size, three phase, etc.
> This is just a hobby and not my payday.
> Please offer any advice pro or con. I'm all ears.
> Thanks  Dave




What do you want to do with it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 3, 2015)

I've had mine 2 1/2 years. It has done everything I have asked of it. As others have said, work within it's limits and you won't be disappointed.


----------

